# my results NO-OX



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

just thought i'd share some results of no-ox id-a special ... 
first of all, not much is needed, my layout is 15 feet by 16 feet, and ll that is needed is a 7cc tube of it , not the 8 oz large tubes that i did get .. 
secondly, just put a wee bit on with a lint free rag.. and let it dry for a day, then wipe again to remove virtually all of it ..
i did this ONCE seven years ago, and yes, it could probably use another coat , my only other cleaning was to run a dust buster [or similar] over the track twiice a year ... that's it ..


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

A remarkable report. I tried it once, and found the rails got fouled within the usual time frame of two hours use. I shall have to try the dry overnight method.


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

I did the treatment and let it dry overnite, wiped it of and had a outstanding improvement in performance.
But i still have to clean the rails of the buildup of black gunk. This is on N scale Kato unitrack.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the buildup of black gunk doesn't seem to happen anymore ?? mind you the rails were about as clean as could be gotten, and they were were even burnished beforehand the no-ox was applied


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Where do you get no-ox? I need to try it because I have to CONSTANTLY clean my track or I get dead spots. I use a piece of 4k grit sand paper on some areas that I can’t get clean with crc but other than that abrasives never touch my track. I’m sure burnishing the rails wouldn’t hurt before I go about doing anything like no-ox though


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Jscullans said:


> Where do you get no-ox? I need to try it because I have to CONSTANTLY clean my track or I get dead spots. I use a piece of 4k grit sand paper on some areas that I can’t get clean with crc but other than that abrasives never touch my track. I’m sure burnishing the rails wouldn’t hurt before I go about doing anything like no-ox though


having the rails as clean as possible is very important to the process ... no-ox is easy to pick up in small quantities on ebay and other auction sites , get no-ox id a special


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

I got a tube of Ox-Gard from Lowe's and wonder if it is the same stuff....


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

ox-gaurd -i think- is a different stufff...
should say no-ox id a special


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

wvgca said:


> ox-gaurd -i think- is a different stufff...
> should say no-ox id a special


Here is one link to NO-OX-ID electrical A Special contact grease . I am only showing this so you see the actual NAME and PICTURE of the product. I am not suggesting that you buy from thins site. Maybe this will help you.

LeRoy


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Homeless by Choice said:


> Here is one link to NO-OX-ID electrical A Special contact grease . I am only showing this so you see the actual NAME and PICTURE of the product. I am not suggesting that you buy from thins site. Maybe this will help you.
> 
> LeRoy


yep ... that's the stuff .. made by sanchem .. alot more than what you need, but the price isn't bad ..
as you go up in ounce size, the price per ounce usually comes, but it's kinda a waste as all you really need is the smallest size anyways .. 
yes, you can find other uses for it but ... my other use was a 24 volt contactor on an excavator, went from replacing it every month to a little wipe every two / three months


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

This is the stuff I use:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gardner-Bender-1-oz-Ox-Gard-Anti-Oxidant-Compound/4514334


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Do you find that it makes the rail slick at all? Last thing I need is something making traction up grade more difficult. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I use the same thing, looks like the packaging design has changed since I purchased mine. I use it on all the non soldered connections (track pins, track power clips) on my American Flyer layouts. I also use it on the sliding contacts such as the brass sliders for power routing inside the turnouts. Once cleaned and coated the connections seem to last indefinitely. I have not tried it on the rail heads.


----------

